# What kind of litter are you using?



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

I am using Precious Cat Ultra litter and overall I like it. The problems that I have with it are:
1. it get everywhere
2. sometimes it stuck on cat's paws and I am worried she might eat it
3. doesn't have a good odor control.

I like this litter because it is affordable (15$/40lb) and the clumping power is superior. So what kind of litter do you use? This is the first and only brand I've tried so I am open to suggestions :cat3

And also, how often do you have to fully change the litter with the brand you use?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Super Store stuff, don't know the brand, bit it comes in a yellow bag with an orange cat on it. 7 dollars for 40 pounds of clumping non-scented litter. AKA: the cheapest I've been able to find.

Tracking is pretty much always going to happen... vacuum/sweep, keep it away from main areas, and clean once a day... no odor. Dust happens, it will to some extent with any litter but I don't notice it much. Even if it is bad (I don't have much to compare it to) it inspires me to clean. I never fully change the litter, appears to be a big waste to me.

To me litter is litter and I can't be bothered to spend big bucks on it.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I use Precious Cat, too. It's affordable, dust-free, and clumps well. Yeah, poo smells when I scoop it, but only then. Once I scoop everything, it's all good again. And I sweep the area regularly.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I use wood pellets its $4.50 for 40 lbs. Does great on the urine odor I was having and for 3 cats a bag lasts a about 25 days.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I use a 50/50 mix of Arm N Hammer Multi Cat and Tidy Cat Odor Control Multi cats.

I love the Arm N Hammer and if the deals work out its super cheap. The Tidy cat is usually pretty cheap at Bi Mart so it stretches the A&H.

The past two months have been awesome with coupons and deals so I stocked WAY up, I've got about 3 months worth of litter in the car to carry up to the apartment as I need it. (I got the A&H for about 2.88 for the 20lb box.)


----------



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> I use Precious Cat, too. It's affordable, dust-free, and clumps well. Yeah, poo smells when I scoop it, but only then. Once I scoop everything, it's all good again. And I sweep the area regularly.


So do you fully change the litter? I do and it lasts me about a month (40lb). Now I am thinking how wasteful it is. But the problem is that the litter starts to smell after about 5 days (and not only when I scoop, but all the time). To be clear, it doesn't smell in the bathroom where the litter box is, I can only smell it when I open the litter box and give it a sniff, but to me it smells pretty bad. And her pee never smells, just her poop, so that is maybe where the smell is coming from :???after poop has been sitting in the box for several hours)


----------



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

Carmel said:


> To me litter is litter and I can't be bothered to spend big bucks on it.


I agree. I've been reading some suggestions on Amazon and I find it so crazy that people spend 15$/7lb for crystal litter. If I change it every week it will cost me 60$/month 8-O

BTW, World's Best Cat litter have a rebate program where you can get your first bag for free. Just google it and you will find the form if you're interested. I am not sure yet, but I might try it while it's free.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I use Precious Cat as well. I have a mat next to the litter box and a throw rug in front of the bathroom door to help catch litter before it spreads around the house. I fully change the litter once a month to minimize smell and the litter starts getting really dusty around that point anyway. The only time I have issues with the litter smelling is when there is poop in the box; smell goes away once I scoop.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Whatever's cheapest at the grocery store at any given time. We've never had a cat with litter box issues, who kicks up a fuss if we change the litter at any given time, same as what Carmel has said, litter is litter.

We've never changed all of the litter ever, and we've never had an issue. If you're using a covered litter box maybe try using an open one instead, covered boxes trap the smell in.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Fresh Step Odor Contol Multi Cat. The last time I went to get some bought the clay formula by mistake (same brand). I thought about going back and exchange it but I was too lazy so I ended using it. The cats did not seem to mind at all. So far, the Fresh Step is the one the cats seem to like, clay or clumping.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

World's Best is Awesome and I loved the smell, but I found it UBER dusty. The walk in closet where the litter box was had a gross film over everything.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree. They pee and poo on it. I've seen people pay $100 for 3 bags of litter. There's so much I could do with that money than throw it away, literally! I wanted something that didn't track as much. The litter I was using built ammonia if a little was left and after a week it was pretty ripe. With the box being in my bedroom, I couldn't have that.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Kimmy said:


> So do you fully change the litter? I do and it lasts me about a month (40lb). Now I am thinking how wasteful it is. But the problem is that the litter starts to smell after about 5 days (and not only when I scoop, but all the time). To be clear, it doesn't smell in the bathroom where the litter box is, I can only smell it when I open the litter box and give it a sniff, but to me it smells pretty bad. And her pee never smells, just her poop, so that is maybe where the smell is coming from :???after poop has been sitting in the box for several hours)


I do change it monthly. But I usually have some on the side to add, once it starts to go down from all the scooping. You "open" the box? So it has lid and door? Maybe the smell gets trapped in there. I have mine in the kitchen by the window, and only time I smell poo is when I am doing the actual scooping. I do have a lid, but no door. My babies bury their poo pretty well, so it doesn't smell as long as poo isn't dug up.


----------



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

Jakiepoo said:


> We've never changed all of the litter ever, and we've never had an issue. If you're using a covered litter box maybe try using an open one instead, covered boxes trap the smell in.


We actually had an open box before with very high edges and the litter was everywhere because she likes to dig it. But the smell was the same when I used open box, so not a solution for us. I do use a litter box deodorizer and it does a good job in eliminating the odor but it lasts only until she poops again and the smell returns.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

BTW, I've tried worlds best rebates in the past. Many times they give a fake address. Then it gets you to buy their product and they don't have to pay out. I found this the hard way. Luckily it was a small bag. Others on the Facebook page have voiced the same problems.


----------



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> You "open" the box? So it has lid and door? Maybe the smell gets trapped in there. I have mine in the kitchen by the window, and only time I smell poo is when I am doing the actual scooping. I do have a lid, but no door. My babies bury their poo pretty well, so it doesn't smell as long as poo isn't dug up.


The box has a lid, so it is covered. I can't smell her poop after she covers it, but after I clean the box and there is no more poop/pee in it, I can smell the litter itself probably because her poop left its essence8). Maybe I am just too worried about it because no one can actually smell anything in my apartment or bathroom where the box is. To actually smell anything I have to come very close and sniff the litter itself (sounds so nasty:-?).


----------



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

3gatos said:


> BTW, I've tried worlds best rebates in the past. Many times they give a fake address. Then it gets you to buy their product and they don't have to pay out. I found this the hard way. Luckily it was a small bag. Others on the Facebook page have voiced the same problems.


Thank you. I wasn't sure about this brand and now I am definitely not buying it.


----------



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

3gatos said:


> I use wood pellets its $4.50 for 40 lbs. Does great on the urine odor I was having and for 3 cats a bag lasts a about 25 days.


How do you clean this one? I am sure it doesn't clump... And can you flesh wood pellets in the toilet?


----------



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> I use Precious Cat, too. It's affordable, dust-free, and clumps well. Yeah, poo smells when I scoop it, but only then. Once I scoop everything, it's all good again. And I sweep the area regularly.


Did you know that they have a rebate program? You can get one free bag. I just sent mine and hope to get my check in 6 to 8 weeks, will see.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Kimmy said:


> How do you clean this one? I am sure it doesn't clump... And can you flesh wood pellets in the toilet?


I scoop the poop twice a day. The urine turns the pellets to 'dust' and twice a week i dump the entire box and replace with clean litter. I was getting ammonia smell w clay litter, now it rarely smells. Except when they first poop. And the pellets are easy to vacuum.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

3gatos said:


> I use wood pellets its $4.50 for 40 lbs. Does great on the urine odor I was having and for 3 cats a bag lasts a about 25 days.


me too. you won't find cheaper cat litter unless you use sand or dirt. or tear up old newspapers, but you have to change all of those every day and they don't really have any odor control. I used to spend about $70 a month on litter and i'd much rather spend it on food.

I reverse scoop mine at least every other day to get the sawdust out. otherwise it will get saturated with urine. it never smells like pee, but it can get a weird musty odor if you leave it too long. and yes, you can flush the poo with a few pellets stuck to it. it's totally biodegradable. you can even use it to mulch your garden for non-food plants.

it never smells like urine though and I love that. occasionally I will come home to a faint poo odor and I know someone used the box when I was out. most of the time I only have to scoop poo once a day but sometimes there is more.

I use liners so I don't have to wash the entire box very often (wipe down the top cover if someone pees against it) so whenever i'm scooping if I can smell the liner, I change it. it varies, sometimes they're really good with their aim and don't shred it with their claws and it lasts 10-12 days, other times it only lasts a week.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Kimmy said:


> The box has a lid, so it is covered. I can't smell her poop after she covers it, but after I clean the box and there is no more poop/pee in it, I can smell the litter itself probably because her poop left its essence8). Maybe I am just too worried about it because no one can actually smell anything in my apartment or bathroom where the box is. To actually smell anything I have to come very close and sniff the litter itself (sounds so nasty:-?).


Hahaha maybe that's the case. If no one complained about the smell upon entering your apartment, I'd say it's fine. If you are still concerned about smell, you could put a little baking soda and mix it in there. Might help a bit. :razz:



Kimmy said:


> Did you know that they have a rebate program? You can get one free bag. I just sent mine and hope to get my check in 6 to 8 weeks, will see.


I had no idea! Where did you get the rebate? 8-O


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

We use Tidy Cats, the one with the light blue cap. I used to use Fresh Step, but I found Tidy Cats to be a little less expensive and it seems to produce less dust.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I use Wheat Scoop. I just changed from a clay litter. I won't use clay litter anymore, it's too toxic for the cats and environment.

Wheat Scoop is biodegradable, flushable, clumping, and so far, I haven't noticed any smell at all, even when I'm scooping... but then, I only have one cat 

The only downside is, my dachshund likes to eat it LOL


----------



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> I had no idea! Where did you get the rebate? 8-O


Here is a link for rebate form http://www.preciouscat.com/pdf/Free_Litter_Fax_Form_fill_8-17-06.pdf


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have two Breeze litter boxes and one regular. I LOVE the Breeze!!! http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Dnot4N1SL.jpg

You can get it cheaper than here at Amazon, they have it on sale all the time at petsmart, plus there is a $10 coupon inside the box, that the stores will let you open and use towards the purchase. 

It is totally different than a regular litter box. Let me say up front, if you are a lazy litter box person, as in you only scoop it once a week and don't clean it very often, this is not the box for you. If you are a once a day scooper and you HATE litter tracking, you will LOVE this litter box. There is no litter tracking, only a few pellets that get kicked out and you just chuck them back in. You change the pad once a week, every 5 days maybe if you have two cats.....and with one, you can actually go about 10 days, the pads are super absorbent and not like the puppy wee pads, so don't try to use those instead or you will have a mess. There is NO pee smell at all with this litter box, until you open the tray to clean the pee pad, and then, yeah, it smells, but it's not as bad as the constant reek of cat pee that is in clumping litter boxes (the ones that don't get scooped often). Once a week, when I change the pad, I spray the tray with a all natural spray cleaner and wipe it with a paper towel, and once a month, when I change the pellets, I take them both out and completely hose them out. When they poop, I scoop it right away, the pellets do nothing to cover up the stink, they are plastic, but if you scoop it asap, the thing rarely stinks.

I believe I spend way less on cat litter with these than when I bought the 40 pound tubs of clumping litter. The pellets cost $7.19 a bag at Target (cheapest I have found or Amazon might be cheaper), and one bag lasts a month....a month, if your cat does not get the runs in it, then, it's gross, but if your cat has nice poos, this is not an issue....it has rarely been an issue with my cats, like 2 times in a year, maybe. A 4 pack of pads is right under $5, and that will last a month (for one cat....for multiple cats you will prob go through 6 pads in a month). I have two boxes so spend about $30 a month on these two boxes for the pads and the pellets. 

It took Beep, my super stubborn queen diva cat, a solid month before she decided to pee in this litter box. THere are tips inside to tell you how to convert them, which you basically jsut leave it next to their old litter box, let the old one get dirty, and put their poop in this box so they know this box is for pooping in.....it was not hard, but it took a month before the queen decided she would take a poop in hers. Now, I swear, she likes this box better. She is declawed (mistake never to be made again ) and this stuff doesn't get stuck in her paw pads, it is always very clean, so she really likes it. We have had occasional peeing issues with her before this box, and have not had one since we have had this. I can't tell you how much I love this litter box, because I HATE litter tracking. 

I have a 3rd box that I use feline pine or world's best cat litter in too, just in case someone gets weird about wanting to use the breeze, but so far, they all use the breeze just fine now.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Kimmy said:


> Here is a link for rebate form http://www.preciouscat.com/pdf/Free_Litter_Fax_Form_fill_8-17-06.pdf


Thank you so much!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

I always use a wood pellet one - I swear by it


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

The cat rescue here uses wood pellets too. apparently it's fantastic for seriously multi-cat households too


----------



## elaniemay (Jun 7, 2013)

I *love* our cat litter. I have tried so many and this one is amazing. It never, ever has smelled even a bit and when I clean it, all I smell is the litter and never the poop or pee. I don't know how it does it but it does! I do clean my litter box twice a day, but any litter I have used in the past has still had some kind of odor even with frequent cleanings. We have the litter box in the living room and no one has ever smelled it. Awesome. Amazing. Love it. What is it? Don't know...ha...let me go look...

Stand by...

Tidy Cats with Glade

I swear by it now.


----------



## elykoj (Feb 28, 2013)

*Feline Pine*

I love using this litter, I also have the sifting boxes as well. very easy to clean it out and never EVER a smell of urine..


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

If you like Feline Pine and especially since you already have the boxes, I suggest you buy wood stove pellets instead. much much cheaper. FP only costs more because of their advertising. The pellets are made in exactly the same way, there is no "special" processing to remove phenols. (if there were, the urine odor control wouldn't be there.) all pellets are heat-treated and the remainder of phenols is low enough so that it doesn't hurt cats.

just look on the package to make sure there are no accelerants or additives. I use eco-flame and there are not. it depends on which state you live in, but it's used almost everywhere for horse bedding or stove fuel and relatively easy to find at lawn & garden or feed stores.


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

I am using Pet Science right now, but historically I have been using the cheap stuff from Costco. Forget what it is called. My biggest problem with cat litter is that I am too weak to carry big bags to the car and I don't want to look like a fool trying to do it, so I don't always buy the most cost effective size. My parents always pick me up the Costco one; it's 50 llbs for $7.99.


----------



## RyansCat (Apr 18, 2013)

I am kind of a clean freak so I am super duper OCD about the litter box! I scoop at least twice a day to keep it smell free. I use Tidy Cats Dual Power or Tidy Cats w/ Glade. I have tried a wide variety of types/ brands of litter and those two are my favorite right now. I use a homemade Rubbermaid "top entry" litter box because my cat really likes to kick up the litter. I also have a little poo eating dog, and the top entry box is the only thing that seems to keep him out! My cat seems to like the top entry style and the best part is it's 99% track proof  I change all of the litter and wash out the box about every 3 weeks. I also "top it off" about once a week. I stick my nose in that box almost every day and can only pick up a stink if there is fresh poop


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

I use the one from Costco. Cheap and I believe very good.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

BryanOwnee said:


> I use the one from Costco. Cheap and I believe very good.


That only comes in plastic jugs now, doesn't it? I switched when that happened since I want to buy a box/bag in bulk. They never can put as much in the jugs... I just pour the plastic bags into old jugs. Have you considered Super Store litter? It's like 7 dollars for 40 pounds of their litter in the plastic bag.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I switched to Precious Cat a few months ago and really love it for odor control and clumping.

When we sold our house in April, our agent commented that she couldn't smell any hint of cat whatsoever, and said she had a sensitive nose. I figure that's endorsement enough -- even a picky, sensitive nosed real estate agent didn't have anything to say about cat odor of any kind.

Now in our new house there weren't many obvious places to put a litterbox, so we ended up putting one in the coat closet. I sure wouldn't put a litterbox in a coat closet if I thought it was going to smell up the coats, but it hasn't!


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

We use the Breeze system, like Housefrau32, works pretty well for us and we order the litter and pads from Amazon. We have 2 litterboxes with it, as with 2 cats, the pad filled up too fast with just one box. We didn't think one bag of litter was enough though, so we use 1.5 bags in each box when we replace the pellets.

We scoop at least once a day, and use a litter locker for the poops. I'm not sure how flush able Breeze litter is, but here you have to be concerned about any cat parasites infecting marine life also.


----------



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Wheat Scoop is biodegradable, flushable, clumping, and so far, I haven't noticed any smell at all, even when I'm scooping... but then, I only have one cat


I also bought some Wheat Scoop and trying it out. So far it is ok, but I don't like the fact that it tracks a lot and my cat looks a little dusty after she uses her box. I also want to try Word's Best Cat Litter (found it on sale in our local store) and Walmart brand that supposed to be comparable to Nature's Miracle. Will see.


----------



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> Thank you so much!


You're very welcome!:cool


----------



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

October said:


> I switched to Precious Cat a few months ago and really love it for odor control and clumping.


I liked this litter a lot, but now had a major problem with it. It stuck to my cat's bottom (several pieces, several times) and of course she was trying to clean herself there. It's a good thing I noticed and cleaned her, otherwise I think it could go very bad :|
Now I am trying other litters out to see which one works best for us.


----------



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

elaniemay said:


> I *love* our cat litter. I have tried so many and this one is amazing. It never, ever has smelled even a bit and when I clean it, all I smell is the litter and never the poop or pee. I don't know how it does it but it does! I do clean my litter box twice a day, but any litter I have used in the past has still had some kind of odor even with frequent cleanings. We have the litter box in the living room and no one has ever smelled it. Awesome. Amazing. Love it. What is it? Don't know...ha...let me go look...
> 
> Stand by...
> 
> ...


Do you sometimes clean the entire litter box where you dump all old litter and replace it with fresh one or do you just add some litter during the week? And does Tidy Cats have a lot of dust?


----------



## Torbie (Jan 21, 2013)

I use Cat Attract because Katniss used to pee outside the litter box at times and it was an effort to stop that. She uses the litter box a ton and there have been no complaints for a while. It clumps pretty well and I'm happy with it. I scoop the box out twice a day for odor control and to make the box more appealing.


----------



## CharlesD (Jun 12, 2013)

I've been using the Kitten Attract for a couple weeks for the same reason. He was peeing outside the box and even one poop under my desk. I haven't had any issues since.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

*litter...I use 2 *

Well gizmo uses fresh step? I think? My local cvs carries it and always puts it on sale...so that's a winner in my book . My new male has litter issues he was trained on paper and doesn't know to cover his business...he'll scratch before he goes but does his business and just leaves it so I'm determined to train him with litter..for him its cat attract...20lb bag is 19 bucks and that's on sale!! Its expensive but it DOES help him go. They also sell a litter additive in a powder you shake on the litter...my female also likes the scent. Little by little less paper more litter, then no paper just cat attract, then cat attract plus some fresh step...until I can wean him off and hopefully just use fresh step. Supposedly long hair cats don't like litter...mine are medium coats..but they have long tufts out of the bottom of their feets...so cute and out their ears...kinda like old men hahaha.:kittyball


----------



## Melgrj7 (Oct 15, 2011)

I buy pelleted horse bedding at tractor supply, its the same as pine litter (the one I buy), but its $5 for a 50 pound bag.


----------



## Feline Servant (Jul 9, 2013)

Paws & Claws unscented clumping from Tractor Supply.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

I use Precious Cat Ultra too... Ive takin up Dr. Pierson's idea of the litter box and so far its worked out amazing. I got a big sterlite container and filled it with 80 pounds of litter.... No sticking to the bottom because it cant reach the bottom. I scoop it everyday and it still smells as clean as it did on day one. Ive added more litter to it once. It was a month ago at least that I started this..... Probably longer.

Here: The Litter Box from Your Cat's Point of View


----------



## Remy2012 (Aug 1, 2012)

I like World's Best and I also use about a 1/3 of Fresh Results that I buy at Walmart. It is made by Nature's Miracle with the Walmart name. I'm very pleased with the results.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I use the pine-chip stuff! Fragrant,absorbant,gityu summa dat!


----------



## tvoislow (Mar 24, 2013)

Started using Mimi litter from walmart. So far, not too bad and perty good price for crystal.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the Precious Cat litter rebate. I will try that. I have used the WB rebate twice once in 2012 and once in 2013. I did try to use once with my daughter's address and it didn't work but never knew why. I also have purchased the Costco litter and added it to WB and mixed. I intend to buy Costco again just to have a quantity around in case necessary altho I need to ask someone to carry for me. I scoop twice a day and most of the time there is no waste in the box for long because the cats can go outside. Even when I change the whole box, the litter seems so clean that I wonder why I am doing it.


----------



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

Thank you to members who suggested Tidy Cats with Glade. So far I am very impressed. It clumps same as Precious Cat, but it doesn't stick to to my cat's bottom and it smells very good even after more than a week of use. I scoop twice a day and all I can smell is this glade stuff in it. The container is also much more practical than Precious Cat and the price is the same. I might switch to natural litter in the future, but so far I only tried Sweat Scoop and didn't like it. It developed odor in less than a week and I could find it everywhere in the house. I also didn't like the way it clumped (too weak) and that my cat was covered in dust after she used her litter box.


----------



## Cara (Jul 5, 2013)

Zilla said:


> I use Precious Cat Ultra too... Ive takin up Dr. Pierson's idea of the litter box and so far its worked out amazing. I got a big sterlite container and filled it with 80 pounds of litter.... No sticking to the bottom because it cant reach the bottom. I scoop it everyday and it still smells as clean as it did on day one. Ive added more litter to it once. It was a month ago at least that I started this..... Probably longer.
> 
> Here: The Litter Box from Your Cat's Point of View


I wanted to thank you for this post! Dobby is a huge litter box digger and watching litter be flung across the room was getting tiresome. I made one of these litter boxes today and Dobby just went to town digging and no litter was flung from the box!

I still have an old litter box out until the kittens get accustomed to the new one that I made, but both kittens seem to prefer the new box. I'm guessing because it seems more private with the high sides!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Cara said:


> I wanted to thank you for this post! Dobby is a huge litter box digger and watching litter be flung across the room was getting tiresome. I made one of these litter boxes today and Dobby just went to town digging and no litter was flung from the box!
> 
> I still have an old litter box out until the kittens get accustomed to the new one that I made, but both kittens seem to prefer the new box. I'm guessing because it seems more private with the high sides!
> 
> ...


Haha yea it's working out really great for me. I don't think I'll ever have to completely change a box again!! :lol: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zac & Max (Jul 12, 2013)

We're newbie cat parents, so have only tried 2 brands of litter.

1. Petco brand - clay
Pros:
- little dust
- relatively cheap (or at least we thought so in the beginning!) in my area it's $6.99 for 16lbs, $5.99 for refills
- good clumping ability

Cons: 
- only Petco has it
- started to stink after 3-4 days despite daily scooping
- after 2 weeks we couldn't stand it and threw everything out! it was BAD
- some tracking

2. Fresh Scoop - scoopable clay, unscented, "extreme odor control"
Pros:
-our Petsmart seems to always have it on sale, $10.99 for 25lbs
- easy to find in grocery stores, Target, etc.
- hardly any odor except for a couple of minutes right after a cat does his #2
- GREAT clumping ability

Cons:
- quite a bit of dust comes up when you first pour it in, subsequently, minimal dust if you scoop vigorously. 
- some tracking (guess it can't be avoided, we do have a huge mat to catch as much as we can)

We're sticking to Fresh Scoop. We put in a fresh batch into the litter box 2 weeks ago since we were transitioning litters before that. Haven't had to top up or change, and there's no odor! Friend visited yesterday and says he can't smell anything even when he's using the bathroom where the box is.

The box indicates to top up after every scooping but I think we can get away with topping up once a week or even once every 2 weeks but our cats don't dig like crazy. They did dig up the Petco brand litter like mad though. I think a 25lb of Fresh Scoop can last me a month for 2 cats, so it'll be $10-12/month on litter for us. Pretty ok I think.

FYI, I've two kittens who share a jumbo size litterbox. I scoop 2x a day.


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

I started out with Petco's litter when I first got Bella. I scoop her box at least twice a day and it still had poor odor control. Then I switched to Fresh Step Unscented and I liked the odor control but it was really really dusty. Yesterday after the suggestions of a few members I bought Tidy Cats with Glade. Not nearly as dusty as Fresh Step and odor control is great.


----------



## Hinterlander (Jul 19, 2013)

I use Intersand City Classic, the no odour one. For now it is the only one I really like. It gets everywhere, but nothing a good vacuum cleaner cannot get.

I tried Purina Yesterday's news and it was horrible. It did not smell much more then Intersand but scooping was really hard and it took me more then 30 minutes to be sure I had scooped everything every day.

I am on the lookout for any better litter though. But for now I'll stick to intersand until something better (quality/price) comes up...


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Right now I am loving world's best. I have two breeze litter boxes, which I do like those litterboxes, but my cats are picking out the box that has the WBCL in it instead. It's like a big party to poop in that litter box apparently, they just love it  It doesn't track as bad as clay litter. I feel like it lasts longer than tidy cat and doesn't track as bad, but it is expensive.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Has anyone used whatever Costco sells? I know it weighs a lot but cheap.


----------



## Hinterlander (Jul 19, 2013)

I tried it and it was horrible. Amazing price, but it did not clump well and the smell was horrible after a few days.


----------



## SourPatchKids (Jul 21, 2013)

We only do pine cat litter.
I recently bought 40 pounds of it from Petfooddirect.

It controls odor. It's eco-friendly. It's nontoxic, unlike crystal cat litter. It's the most absorbent litter.
We don't like clumping litter. Paper is "bleh". Or corn litter. 
The corn litter was like a school-cafeteria nightmare. It quickly turned into thick smelly oatmeal with urine and poop-bits mixed in.


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

I use World's Best. My cat has been using it for years and is OK with it. The odor control is fine, but I scoop twice a day during work days, and as often as I see it's been used when I am at home.

One reason why I prefer World's Best to other litters I tried before is that the clumps don't stick - I can always clean them out completely and there is no mess on the bottom of the box.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

SourPatchKids said:


> The corn litter was like a school-cafeteria nightmare. *It quickly turned into thick smelly oatmeal with urine and poop-bits mixed in*.


YUMMMM! lol

i'm a die-hard pine utilizer too. if you buy the wood stove pellet fuel it's exactly the same thing and it's like $4.50 for 40 lbs. or they sell the same thing for horse bedding at feed stores and it's about the same price. if you get fuel just check for additives or accelerants and make sure it's soft wood (pine) depending on what state you're in.


----------



## Cara (Jul 5, 2013)

Zilla said:


> Haha yea it's working out really great for me. I don't think I'll ever have to completely change a box again!! :lol:
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's also definitely a bonus of it! The boys are now completely switched over to the new homemade boxes and we all couldn't be happier. 

Oh and I use Tidy Cats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone here have any experience with Walmart's brand of Special Kitty litter? Specifically the clumping kind. It looks cheap and I'm really in the need now for cheap litter, can't go on affording Tidy Cats with 2 cats.


----------



## hemiram (Feb 14, 2013)

I use, well, Wink and Timmy use World's Best, I like the smell of it, and since I clean the boxes every day, there is little odor. I had a box of Arm and Hammer that I put in one of the boxes, and I didn't like the smell, and only one of the cats used it, once. I used to use Fresh Step, but I hated the sludge at the bottom of the litterbox, and the perfumey smell was annoying. Speaking of perfumey smell, I accidentally bought a bag of the purple WBCL, and only discovered it when I started putting it into the box. Six months later, long after it was removed, and the box washed out, I can still smell it when I clean the box.


----------

